# GraKa Kühler austauschen



## danube (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

mein Grafikkarten Kühler röhrt in letzter Zeit extrem und beim Zocken wird nach einiger Zeit der ganze Bildschirm rot.

Ich denke es liegt daran dass der Kühler nichtmehr mitmacht und die Graka überhitzt.

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es schwer ist eine Kühler auszuwechseln (Sollte ich das lieber machen lassen?) und welchen leisen Kühler ihr mir für eine Gerforce 4 TI 4200 empfehlen könnt?!

Danke & Grüsse


----------



## Paule (8. Dezember 2004)

Es ist relativ einfach einen Grafikkarten Kühler zu entfernen, da dieser normalerweile nur mit zwei Plastiknasen an der Platine befestigt ist. Dann musst du noch die GPU reinigen (WLP entfernen) und dann neue WLP auftragen und den neuen Kühler Montieren (Anleitung liegt normalerweise bei).Ich würde dir den  "Arctic Cooling VGA-Cooler NV Silencer 1" von Arctic Cooling empfehlen, er sollte auch auf deine ti4200 passen, wenn sie normales Layout hat.du kannst ihn zum Beispiel bei Hardware-Rogge  bestellen.

MfG

Paule


----------

